# Surface plate recalibration in the SF Bay area



## dbassing (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi to all those folks in the SF Bay area,
I am putting this out to anyone who has a granite surface plate that they would like to have calibrated by Standridge Granite. I have contacted them as to when they will be in our area doing recalibration. I am hoping that we will be able to bring the stones to a shop where they will be working and have them do the work. When I hear from them and have a better idea of when and where they will be doing some work I will post again. In the meantime give some thought about having your surface plate worked on. It would be much less expensive if a bunch of us could share the overall cost.

Thanks,
David


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 20, 2017)

Asking Standridge to help with providing a place for doing the calibration is a good idea and might save some hassle.  You may well find that not to be possible and have to do the work in the shop of one of the collaborators.  That is what we did, in my shop, and it worked out just fine.  That way the collaborators can perhaps bring and pick up their plates on a more flexible timetable.  Standridge will work with you, just ask what they can do to help and try to work around any obstacles that might get in the way.  The monetary savings are well worth the effort, and getting together with other hobby machinists like yourself is always fun.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/surface-plate-calibration-collaboration-or-plate-fest.45514/


----------



## dbassing (Nov 20, 2017)

I received a reply from Standridge. They were just in our area and will not be up this way again for a couple of months. They will give me a heads up when they will be coming again. So we have some time to organize a place to bring the stones to have the work done. I agree with you Bob. Having one of our shops be the go to place will be easier for Standridge to schedule and for all involved to bring and pickup the stones.
I will keep posting if and when I hear more.
Thanks,
David


----------



## eeler1 (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm in David, just keep us posted.


----------



## dbassing (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi again,
Got some information re: scheduling and pricing from Ace Granite. They got my contact info from Standridge and will be in the Sacramento area Jan. 8, 2018. I'm not sure if I am allowed to give pricing details here so will wait to give that to anyone who responds. I am thinking that if enough people, living in the Sacramento area are interested, we could find a local shop and bring our stones there to share in the one time setup fee. My shop is in Sebastopol and I am more than willing to offer that as a place to bring the work if there are folks in the SF bay area.

Let me know,
David


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 7, 2017)

Just got to say...  U  guys are lucky!  the last metrology lab in western Canada just stopped survicing Alberta.  Even then they'd map your surfacce plate but wouldn't lap it.


----------

